# Can a house be declared derelict by planners? If so what does that mean?



## pippa175 (21 Jul 2016)

We are about to apply for planning permission to renovate an old house and build an extension. It was extended previously hence we need planning permission to extend again.

It is in restricted area where local needs only applies to new builds.

The house has been vacant for 6 years or so, maybe more. Needs a big renovation. There are holes in roof, some ivy growing inside, etc.

My question is can the planners decide that it is currently derelict? What is the definition of derelict wrt planning. Does that mean restoring a house from derelict/ruin be the equivalent of a new build, to which only locals can apply?

Most importantly, if they do declare it derelict does that mean we are not allowed to renovate (with or without an extension)?

If that is the case we will consider renovating the house as is, without an extension. Just want to make sure we are not opening ourselves up to a planning decision that we cannot come back from.

Thanks


----------



## Branz (21 Jul 2016)

There is a Derelict Sites Act 1990 which defines derelict
http://www.irishstatutebook.ie/eli/1990/act/14/enacted/en/print#sec3

There are  subsequent revisions to the 1990 Act

I doubt if they will ask you to demolish and rebuild, while they would like to, as they get more development levies.

You will have to comply with all the building regs


----------



## pippa175 (21 Jul 2016)

Thanks for that. Looks like defining as derelict means it is dangerous/uninhabitable. We are definitely not there yet.

Mainly concerned that someone defining the house as derelict means it changes to a case where only someone with local needs can develop it any further.


----------

